# New hay shed about done



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Our new hay shed is just about done, 92' by 120'. Ran under ground piping for rain gutters last two days and put in pielings(sp) around the corners and door ways today. We are thinking it would make a fine indoor basketball court, but stacking hay and straw inside instead of outside under traps prob better idea.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bob M said:


> Our new hay shed is just about done, 92' by 120'. Ran under ground piping for rain gutters last two days and put in pielings(sp) around the corners and door ways today. We are thinking it would make a fine indoor basketball court, but stacking hay and straw inside instead of outside under traps prob better idea.


Can we see some pics when finished Bob? Always enjoy how others design and build.....always looking for insight.

Regards, Mike


----------

